# ipod connection problem



## oh_riginal (Jan 1, 2005)

Hope this is the right forum... if not, oh well.

I've been having trouble connecting my ipod to my computer via USB for quite a while now. Windows doesn't even notice the ipod plug in, the ipod doesn't charge, itunes won't notice the ipod since Windows won't notice the ipod in the first place, etc.
I've tried several usb plugs on the computer, and I've tried several usb wires, and neither of those seem to fix the problem. I've tried resetting the ipod, and also tried putting it into disk mode then plugging in the usb... nothing changed. I even read about doing a reset while the ipod is plugged into an outlet, and then plugging the ipod into the computer... no fix. I tried restarting the computer... no fix. Out of desperation I plugged the ipod into the usb plug on my printer, and it goes to the DO NOT DISCONNECT screen, as it should. On the computer it does absolutely nothing when plugged in, not even charge.
The printer is plugged into the computer via usb, and is working fine, so I can't imagine the usb itself is not working. The ipod charges fine when plugged into an outlet, so I know it must be working fine. Somewhere inbetween I am assuming there must be a faulty communication between the ipod and the computer... anyone know how I might be able to narrow this problem down so that I may find a solution???
Thanks so much for any replies. This problem has been EXTREMELY frustrating for several weeks now.


----------



## oh_riginal (Jan 1, 2005)

No ideas? Anyone? I hope someone is familiar with this type of problem, cause I don't have a clue what else to do now.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

go here ........click on your ipod model and do a search for your problem 
http://forums.ilounge.com/


----------



## carpenterguy (Sep 30, 2006)

For what its worth, try disconnecting all other usb devices then plug in your iPod. I went to http://forums.ilounge.com/ 13 pages later... There are a lot of upset iPod owners out there and a lot of questions but very few solutions offered, but someone did mention that using fire wire with the iPod solved this problem as that is what iPod was originally designed for.

I'm running windows xp 2000 home edition sp2. 1.8 GHz, 40gig drive, 1.25GB Ram and a maxtor 6 usb device. I have a 16 month old, 20 gig iPod click wheel that is virtually full. It topped out my hard drive. I went out and bought a 200 gig external hard drive and transfered all my music and photos etc on to it. When I plug in my ipod I got the* "usb device not recognized"* However* the problem was solved when I unplugged my external hard drive*. The same is true when transferring files from our laptop via a memory stick.

My guess is that the computer isn't capable of handling two mass storage devices at the same time. I might try the fire wire as I can't update my music if it is on my external hard drive.

I don't mind problem solving but I don't want to have to become a computer expert, I already have a carrier. It seems that computers consistently fall short of what they promise. The consumer is the guinea pig that has to resolve the inequities in the product. Its a lot like buying a car with a hole in the tank, bald tires, underpowered engine, burned out transmission, faulty gauges... So I guess I'll go out and buy a new four barrel carberator(sp) for my iPod!


----------

